
Los Altos man's career plan: 50 jobs, 50 states, 50 weeks - njrc
http://www.siliconvalley.com/opinion/ci_11896959?nclick_check=1
======
jwilliams
This redirects me to:
[https://secure.news.ycombinator.com/registration/?rPage=logi...](https://secure.news.ycombinator.com/registration/?rPage=login&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fnewest&eRightsSessionExpired=true&forced=true)
?

